# Colon, Pepperi, Terribs, Mantellas...Photos from today's meetup



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Had some folks over this afternoon and John brought his camera. Wonderful pics, thanks John! Can't wait to see the rest.

P. terribilis "Mint"









D. tinctorius "Azureus"









P. bicolor









O. pumilio "Isla Colon"









A. pepperi









M. aurantiaca









M. viridis









M. nigricans









R. variabilis


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

STUNNING! can you tell us what camera and lense he used by chance? wow the blue on that azureus and the aurantiaca brightness is priceless. 

kristy


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice Ray, those are amazing pictures.


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

VERY VERY nice photos!!!


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

That Viridis picture looks almost electric!

pretty sweet!!


----------



## ASM_rider (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for posting such amazing photos.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Another... D. auratus, Panama, "turquoise and bronze"


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Great frogs Ray, how come the NYC crowd was not invited?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Julio said:


> Great frogs Ray, how come the NYC crowd was not invited?


Thanks! Well, I invited Mike! 

Actually, Marty and Devin were just coming by to pickup/trades some things so I invited the NEFG folks sometime on Friday (even then only had 3 folks come by). Didn't think anyone would want to drive up to just see my stuff (beside Khadavi). However, I'm happy to host in the future if anyone from down your way wants to come visit Boston.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Ray,
are you gonna be aroudn Thanks Giving weekend? if so i am heading up to Shrewsbury and can stop by yoru place and check it out if you dont' mind?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Julio said:


> Hey Ray,
> are you gonna be aroudn Thanks Giving weekend? if so i am heading up to Shrewsbury and can stop by yoru place and check it out if you dont' mind?


Ha, sorry, actually will be down in your neck of the woods visiting my folks in NJ. When are you coming up/leaving? I should be leaving Wed night and returning on Sat or Sunday.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i am coming up Tuesday night and coming back Sunday, you gonna stop at the white plaisn show on yoru way home?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Julio said:


> i am coming up Tuesday night and coming back Sunday, you gonna stop at the white plaisn show on yoru way home?


Thinking about it if I can get my wife to come along (though traffic is going to be insane!). What time you planning to get up on Tuesday? I have a feeling I will be leaving for NJ very late Wed night (8-9pm) so if you wanted to swing by before then that might work.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Ray,
sounds good, we can touch base next week, i wont' be there til about 10pm on tues night, so maybe i can swing by wed morning or afternoon. Traffic is not that bad in the morning and you can always use it as a rest stop


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

very nice Ray.....sorry I missed it.

Great pictures BTW....that John's got the touch


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Your variabilis has some amazing coloring. Nice collection too.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah, John took some awesome photos, can't wait to see the rest.

The variabilis are wonderful and produce like the dickens!


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Great Pictures Ray, sorry i couldn't make it either, with Basketball season starting, weekends are tough now until February. Looks like I'm going to have to have John come by my frog room and take some pictures, also? (hint: John)

Looks like the Mints & Colon's are doing well?

Bill F.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Bill Finley said:


> Great Pictures Ray, sorry i couldn't make it either, with Basketball season starting, weekends are tough now until February. Looks like I'm going to have to have John come by my frog room and take some pictures, also? (hint: John)
> 
> Looks like the Mints & Colon's are doing well?
> 
> Bill F.


Np, yeah, I have a feeling John is going to be a very popular person in the NEFG! 

The Mints are doing fantastic, fat and calling up a storm. I think I have a 2.1 at this point. Fingers crossed.

The colons are also doing well and I'm building out a 30G vertical for them with a timed mister in the hope that I can get them to do more than call/court.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

If you're serious, Bill, I'm game. Just PM me with when and where (pref the weekend).


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, great pics. Nice looking frogs.
Dave


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Few more shots...

Ameerega bassleri "Black" froglet









Mantella madagascariensis


















Mantella viridis froglet 









Mantella pulchra with blue coloration









Dendrobates auratus


----------

